# Fertilize before or after rain...



## rebel (Jun 19, 2011)

ok, im outdoor only and have grown from up to 12' plants in the past years.
ive used about every fertilizer out on market, im currently using granular 12-12-12 that comes in 40 lb. bags. 
i know it must be watered in or applied around the plant before a rain before its effective. 

question is, what about liquid feed ?

 for example, i went this morning and applied chicken manure tea. An hr. later, the rain set in and has rained most of the day.

Will the tea be useless because of the rain ?


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

Is the plant in a bucket, pot, or in the ground? Your drainage is what will determine how long a liquid feed stays around. Also if the feed is more of an oil or water soluble substance.

The granular is deff water soluble (but most likely contained in some form of slowly dissolving coating) since it really seems as though it would be mixed in with the soil to feed over time with waterings. However I dont know exactly what you have so dont quote me. However 12-12-12 does seem more like something you would want to use slightly as a supplement. You want these elements in your soil or feed, so deff use these elements in your soil, but then feed with a high N fert too at actual feeding concentrations when in veg. Then when you flower switch to more of a P concentration.

The important thing about feeding is concentrations. Soil is rather basic but can be very difficult in the sense of finding problems and solutions.
With hydro you really have to deal more with specifications down to the T. Well you dont NEED to 100% but it deff gets you that yea buddy.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2011)

I like dousing my girls with tea after a rain. Seems to soak in better and stay longer.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 19, 2011)

While salt based fertilizers get washed away in soil with poor tilth (or structure), most fertilizers, and more specifically organic fertilizers as in the manure tea, won't get washed away.

Remember that organic fertilizers don't take effect as quickly as salt based fertilizers, so I wouldn't go giving them another feed right away.

A good idea would be to give them a light foilar feed with the tea.  Make sure you get the underside of the leaves wet also as the stomata are more likely to be open as opposed to the top.  It will give your plants a quicker boost and will also help in overall uptake.

Can't wait to see some pics of your 12' plants!  Happy Growing!


----------

